# Integrated Haunt Control using DMX/VSA: Tutorial



## Johan

Thank you so much for this Tut. I have been debating a venture into this technology but was rather timid due to a falsely perceived amount of geekdom required. 

In other words... I be skeered cuz I'm dumb.


----------



## Mr.Fright

thanks a billion times terra! you just saved my haunting plans!

really a great tutorial!!!


----------



## ithurt

Nice job. I want to steal your brain!

I really want to run a haunt off MIDI since I already have all the DAW stuff. 

DMX has got me interested.

This was really helpful thanks. Filled in some holes for me. 

I appreciate the time you put into this tutorial.


----------

